# Food Safety News Sat 10/5/2019



## daveomak.fs (Oct 5, 2019)

Food Safety News
Sat 10/5/2019 4:02 AM
Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser.








* Three dead in Dutch Listeria outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 05, 2019 12:03 am Dutch authorities have linked three deaths because of Listeria to meat products from one company. Of 20 patients with listeriosis, officials reported it was almost certain that they had been infected via meat products from a company called Offerman in the past two years. One woman also had a miscarriage. The source of infections was...  Continue Reading


* New details posted on dozens of beef products recalled in E. coli investigation*
By News Desk on Oct 04, 2019 09:43 pm Food safety officials in Canada posted additional information today about an undisclosed amount of beef products under recall by St. Ann’s Foods Inc./Ryding-Regency Meat Packers Ltd. for potential E. coli contamination. Dozens of products are included in the recall. The company distributed the beef nationwide to foodservice establishments, retailers, distributors and manufacturers, according to a...  Continue Reading



* More than 40,000 pounds of imported catfish added to recall*
By News Desk on Oct 04, 2019 09:24 pm In an update to a July catfish recall, federal officials are reporting that an additional 22 tons of frozen imported products are now subject to the recall, which involves inspection issues.  “This release is being reissued (Oct. 4) to include additional products, that can be found in the linked spreadsheet, to extend the date range...  Continue Reading


----------

